# Bull Manor - Sept 2012



## nelly

The manor house in this form was built in the mid 1800's and has been vacant since the last owner died in the late 1980's

The house is a treasure trove and a photographers and explorers paradise, but sadly I can't see the interior of the building lasting very much longer. 

There have been major collapses, some whole rooms have completely gone, some of the middle floor is only accessable by ladder and the 3rd floor is just not doabale at all

Splored with SK and Mr & Mrs Bones

The house is names "Bull Manor" due to the security arrangements






Thanks to Lowri for this photo

*The main entrance and stairs*






















*The Music Room*



























*The "Green" room*



























*A couple of odd rooms off the landing*




















​


----------



## nelly

*The "Crawl through the hole in the door" room*










































*The Library*







































​


----------



## UEP-Wales

These must be the best set of pics I have seen come out of this site! Can't wait to head over there myself...

Cheers for posting them up, outstanding work!


----------



## UE-OMJ

Awesome, simply awesome. Agreed, these are the best photos of this place, giving a true overall look at the place including the bad bits.


----------



## Bones out

Nice one Nelly!

Poor tweety pie!


----------



## Judderman62

superb is that


----------



## perjury saint

*Sterling work there! Top of 'the list' this place...*


----------



## urban phantom

this looks sweet thanks for sharing


----------



## Romford Reject

What a fantastic place.....stunning


----------



## Sshhhh...

Thanks for showing this as it really is, good and bad bits. Still looks like an interesting mooch, though more trashed than i imagined. Still on the list. Great pics


----------



## Mars Lander

Cheers lots for your candid honest images, i am now tho a little disillusioned by it all now  its such a shame to see it this way can you imagine what it was like 10 years ago or in time to save the budgie , saying that tho it still is a place will have to visit SOON.


----------



## flyboys90

Superb report & images,amazing house.


----------



## UrbanX

The library has to be the highlight for me looking through. Although loving the wallpaper falling around the picture strings! Love it, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Silent Hill

This has to be one of the top 10 reports I have seen  Fantastic mate


----------



## nelly

Spiral Architect said:


> This has to be one of the top 10 reports I have seen  Fantastic mate



Thanks fella, that means a lot


----------



## rambling rose

Angus the long haired security guard looks menacing. However did you get past him?


----------



## Alansworld

Oh my god, the harmonium!


----------



## Ninja Kitten

just brilliant nelly...wonderful pictures


----------



## GEMTX

Well done.........


----------



## nelly

rambling rose said:


> Angus the long haired security guard looks menacing. However did you get past him?



After 20 minutes of him alternating between eating grass and inspecting us across a 10 foot wide moat (thankfully) he decided that we weren't very interesting after all and went for a wander


----------



## the_man_1984

Fantastic report. Feel sorry for the bird in the cage though (I think) and wouldn't like to mess with the security. A brilliant explore.


----------



## SeffyboyUK

Yes yes yes yes! Liking this a LOT nelly, you guys have covered the place well


----------



## skankypants

This is what its all about!,spot on..great pics,thanks.


----------



## nelly

the_man_1984 said:


> Fantastic report. Feel sorry for the bird in the cage though.



Somebody suggested to me that the bird skeleton may have been put in the cage by a previous explorer for the sake of a good photo and I think they may be right 

I think the bird (with body, feathers and wings) would have been way to big for this cage and it's likely to be the remains of a bird that flew into the house and couldn't find it's way back out. 

The things that some people will do for a photo eh?


----------



## sonyes

Fantastic report, and truly outstanding pics! Must see this place, and meet the secca, before it's to late!


----------



## Mars Lander

at first i was glad to hear about the bird being put in the cage, but then when you think it died kinda the same way but in a much bigger cage, well at least it got to do a dream splore and probably cover the high up bits too before he went onto the greatest splore of them all  again top job Nelly  its that good ive said twice now haha


----------



## saul_son

I have one of those little Belling ovens!


----------



## strider8173

Really great place. Sad that such a wonderfull home is forgotten like this.


----------



## Lucky Pants

The place and pictures are bob on .


----------



## Lara

Amazing and amazing pics!


----------



## Dark Descent

one word: WOW, that is all...


----------



## Malcog

That site should be preserved as a sort of preserved site of old British dottiness.


----------



## Pen15

As always Nelly, a great site discovered and a great report you have created !!!


----------



## scribble

Super pictures. It's such a shame about all these lovely little pipe organs and pionos rotting away. Apart from the ceiling, the library looks in relatively good nick.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber

Unbelievable! Fabulous photos. Stunning. So bizarre that people would just walk off & leave all that to rot!


----------



## PreciousStones

What a fantastic place that would have been brand new. What a shame they left it and walked away 

Fab pics and thanks for sharing them x


----------



## themousepolice

this is quite fantastic. brilliant report thank you so much for posting.

so glad to see it 'as was' etc how long before the ebay scavengers get to it ?


----------



## nelly

I think the days of ebay scavengers may be over if a location is managed properly, this place has apparently been know in the circles for quite a while but has only recently come to the surface


----------



## UEP-Wales

nelly said:


> I think the days of ebay scavengers may be over if a location is managed properly, this place has apparently been know in the circles for quite a while but has only recently come to the surface



Unfortunately it's when it comes to the surface that the "wrong" people manage to get in them. A couple of things go well with this place though, the security and the location. Fingers crossed it's contents remain in situ and not on Ebay...


----------



## Stussy

This is a fantastic report, probably one of the best sets I've seen by far!


----------



## alex76

nelly this place is awsome top photos to as always


----------



## muppet

stunning thank you


----------



## ZerO81

Brilliant location is this, sadly such a long way away, I will probably have to settle for looking at photos only 

Excellent shots once again though mate.


----------



## MrDan

That staircase!
The pianos!
& The bird cage!
Blimey, what an explore, amazing photos, I feel like I was there, o how I'd love to!


----------



## Pixie_Suicide

Must get there soon, it's so beautiful! Though I have heard stories of the owner brandishing a shotgun which put me off a little!


----------

